# Doinker--Texas Shootout



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

WHEN: 
April 23-25 2010

LOCATION:
Texas A&M Lacrosse Fields, Texas A&M Campus, College Station, TX

ENTRY FEE:
$90.00, late fee $115.00 DEADLINE: POSTMARKED BY APRIL 9, 2010 TO AVOID LATE FEE!!!!

Includes fiesta Saturday night at 7 p.m. at the archery field and team round competition. (Extra fiesta tickets are $10.00 each)

Cancellations prior to April 9, 2010 will receive a refund less 20%. NO REFUNDS AFTER APRIL 9, 2010

HOST HOTEL:
The Manor Inn ($69,00). To reserve your room and get the tournament rate, call (800) 231-4100 or (979) 764-9540. Let them know you are with the Texas Shootout block. Amenities include outdoor swimming pool, continental breakfast 6-10 a.m., free HBO/cable TV, fridge and microwave in the rooms, 24 hour security and a complimentary coffe and fruit 24 hours.

ROUND:
Single 70M (72 arrows) round on Saturday for Senior, Collegiate, and Junior Divisions; Single 60M (72 arrows) for Cadet Division /FOR on Sunday for Senior, Collegiate, and Junior Divisions.

The tournament is open to all Senior, Collegiate, Junior and Cadet Recurve and Compound archers. You must be an NAA or NFAA member. Application forms for membership can be found on the USA archer website at http://www.usaarchery.org. Forms will also be available at the tournament. Be prepared to show your current card or buy a membership.

FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT: Lorinda Cohen, Frank Thomas or Bill Coady at:

Lorinda: [email protected] (979) 218-0629 Cell
Frank: [email protected] (979) 845-7430 Work
Bill: [email protected] (979) 862-4832 Work


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

I am wanting to go shoot this but have never been to this type of shoot. Can you guys give me some advice on what I will need or what I might need to know. 
I have shot American rounds before and have a bow set up to shoot the 70 meters with ACG arrows. I know to take my spotting scope and tripod and know the dress code type issues. Am I forgetting anything? How important is the practice day on Friday? I see where we get the 45 minutes or so of practice before the scoring starts. Is that about 3-4 ends or what? 
Any tips will be appreciated.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

keyman said:


> ... How important is the practice day on Friday? ...


When is check in? Is there equipment inspection and if so, when. I beleive that practice day is important. If flying from out of town, it allows for late luggage to sometimes arrive. One learns the lay of the land before focusing on the shooting. I guess it depends on your goal. To use as little time as possible? To use as little money as possible? To perform the best? To just have fun?

Have a great time at your first USAT qualifier!

I would say that dress code and equpment specifications are key in preparation. The process is simple to learn.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

And don't forget the sunscreen!! It is Texas, after all. 

Actually, I think there was a thread previously about what to bring to tournaments. Even if you've been to tournaments before, you might pick up some additional tips.

Note that the practice day runs until 5:00pm on Friday. So, if you can't afford an extra hotel night, you could fly in the morning and hit the field for a couple of hours in the late afternoon.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Serious Fun said:


> When is check in? Is there equipment inspection and if so, when. I beleive that practice day is important. If flying from out of town, it allows for late luggage to sometimes arrive. One learns the lay of the land before focusing on the shooting. I guess it depends on your goal. To use as little time as possible? To use as little money as possible? To perform the best? To just have fun?
> 
> Have a great time at your first USAT qualifier!
> 
> I would say that dress code and equpment specifications are key in preparation. The process is simple to learn.


I had not thought about equipment inspection. I have no idea how that is done or if it could be done Friday. I can't really leave until 0900-1000 hours on friday and puts me there about 1800-1900 hours on friday evening. I will check into it. I want to shoot as well as I can but I also know that I am shooting against some top level shooters. I just love shooting this type of target and longer yardages and want to attend for the experience. 
Thank you for taking the time to post. I appreciate it.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

archerymom2 said:


> And don't forget the sunscreen!! It is Texas, after all.
> 
> Actually, I think there was a thread previously about what to bring to tournaments. Even if you've been to tournaments before, you might pick up some additional tips.
> 
> Note that the practice day runs until 5:00pm on Friday. So, if you can't afford an extra hotel night, you could fly in the morning and hit the field for a couple of hours in the late afternoon.


Agree on the sunscreen. Learned that at AZ years ago during the NABH shoots at Mesa. Wow, didn't know I could sunburn that bad in February. 
I am getting a room friday evening but can't be there until after 6pm and I assume everything is closed up that late. I hope I don't really need to practice as far as working on things except for verifying sight settings and loosening up as well as seeing the layout. 
Thank you for your help also.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

I would check with the event organizers. Their contact info is on the registration form...

http://www.tamuarchery.com/Tx shootout/Info_2010_Doinker_Texas_Shootout.htm

They may leave the targets up at night, in which case you could probably shoot when you get in, or early Saturday morning! Worth a try at least!


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

archerymom2 said:


> I think there was a thread previously about what to bring to tournaments. Even if you've been to tournaments before, you might pick up some additional tips.


Is this thread in this section or another? I didn't find anything under the FITA heading.


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

You should be able to get equipment inspected on Friday. Should be a good time. See y'all there!


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

*shootout*

Good luck in texas Vaughan


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

jamesaf2870 said:


> Good luck in texas Vaughan


Come on down with us. It is just 72 arrows at 70 meters. No judging on this deal. LOL Thanks


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

And the "sledding" will be fun too!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

keyman said:


> Come on down with us. It is just 72 arrows at 70 meters. No judging on this deal. LOL Thanks


Al said he's only up to about 12 good arrows a day. I told him that's about where I was as well. Problem is I'm shooting way more than that, they just were not very good.. :tongue:


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Per the tournament webpage
http://www.tamuarchery.com/Tx shootout/Info_2010_Doinker_Texas_Shootout.htm
April 14 PM, 126 listed registrants and climbing.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

148 Registrants as of April 16 PM
http://www.tamuarchery.com/Tx shootout/Info_2010_Doinker_Texas_Shootout.htm


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

It should be a good time and hope to see everyone there having a good time


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

*SpanglerMan*

aw, " Reluctant Texan" come on - your kids are shaping up into being great young Texans- - sure we don't have snow but as you can see lately, we have rain....best of luck with all your families' arrows..... Steve


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

Texas is growin' on him...especially the barbecue...


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

*Doinkers & BBQ*

ArcheryAngie - too much BBQ on the "reluctant Texan" will have him agreeing "everything is bigger in Texas"!!! The shootout looks like so much fun, I kinda wish I had a sight to slap on my barebow....then the whole line would have some laughs......I don't have my distances down for the Senior Games also at TAMU and need to do that - only have 40 nailed but the recent rain kept me from shooting outside....though today I am mowing the grass...::thumbs_do

I do have a question regarding Ft. Sam and access...I will pm you. Steve


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

156 as of April 18 PM
http://www.tamuarchery.com/Tx shootout/Info_2010_Doinker_Texas_Shootout.htm


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Travel Day


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

On the road, and in the air! See ya there!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

165 April 23 AM
http://www.tamuarchery.com/Tx shootout/Info_2010_Doinker_Texas_Shootout.htm


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Competition starts this morning! Male recurve and female compound in the morning, female recurve and male compound in the afternoon. 

Good luck to all competitors!!

Will the real-time score posting that was used in AZ Cup be available again? That was great for those of us stuck at home wondering how things are going...

:shade:


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

I wonder if scores will be online Live like they were at AZ Cup.


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

Steven Cornell said:


> I wonder if scores will be online Live like they were at AZ Cup.


Went to the AZ Cup thread and found this:
http://www.ianseo.net/Details.php?toId=58


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

There is a results link on the 2010 Doinker Texas Shootout
http://www.tamuarchery.com/Tx shootout/Info_2010_Doinker_Texas_Shootout.htm
It’s great to see such up to date results. Brady must have set a few records.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes, Brady set two U.S. 70M records today. Conditions were near perfect early but wind got progressively stronger throughout the day with some nasty gusts mid-day. The ladies' recurve scores tell the story pretty well. Ah the trademark Texas spring winds at A&M...

Lots of sun and good temperatures though and by the team round it was settling down nicely. 

Good to see everyone today. Sure wish I had been able to shoot the entire event. 

Good luck to everyone shooting tommorrow.

John.


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

*brady*

not only did he set an American record, but his score:
1 1- 10A ELLISON Brady M USA United States 344 338 682 40 14

would have landed him third in the compound mens division:
1 2- 07A BROADWATER Jesse M USA United States 338 347 685 45 17
2 2- 10B COUSINS Dave M USA United States 343 341 684 40 13
3 2- 16A WILDE Logan M USA United States 343 337 680 40 10
4 2- 08B PRICE Duane M USA United States 344 336 680 37 14
5 2- 16B WILDE Reo M USA United States 341 330 671 34 18

Of course, Brady did shoot earlier in the day when the winds weren't as bad but still...

-Andrew


----------



## PDS-JOAD (Jun 1, 2009)

Here are some pictures from Day 1 afternoon. I'll take some of the OR later. Pete

http://archerygearguy.com/?page_id=233


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

I heard the cadet male recurve team beat out all the adult teams to win the team event!! 

Wow -- what an upset!! Way to go cadets!! :shade:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

archerymom2 said:


> I heard the cadet male recurve team beat out all the adult teams to win the team event!!
> 
> Wow -- what an upset!! Way to go cadets!! :shade:


Hey, that's great! I didn't stick around to see the end of the team comp. as I had a really long week before and was completely exhausted by the end of the day. But "team Magera" had a lot of fun. It really motivated my 15 year old son to shoot again. He's loaded with talent, but has just been pulled in too many directions since he started high school. Maybe next year he and I will be able to shoot the whole event together. I hope so.

Congrat's to the cadets! We do have some good ones. And congrat's to the A&M team that beat us in the first round. We were tied after the third end, but they stepped up and shot their last 8 arrows very well. !

John.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Are they having an issue with the live scoring? It has not been updated since 8:31 am this morning. :sad:

Does anyone know how the compound women are doing?


----------



## red_elan10 (Apr 23, 2008)

or the recurve men? Thanks.


----------



## red_elan10 (Apr 23, 2008)

Scooby, just got an update via FB that they haven't shot yet. Sounds like it is very windy and I think they are close to starting. Fingers crossed for Butch!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

I didnt see any upsets in the Mens Recurve 32nd round.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Old and new names on the medal list


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

They were having issues with the electronic scoring through a good chunk of the morning, but did manage to get it straightened out.


----------



## Poor Shooter (Jun 25, 2008)

I wonder if they will post the team results??


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Mulcade said:


> They were having issues with the electronic scoring through a good chunk of the morning, but did manage to get it straightened out.


 Looked smooth to the outside world.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Poor Shooter said:


> I wonder if they will post the team results??


At AZ Cup the official team rounds were posted right away because the system managed them. 

The open team rounds at AZ Cup are sorted by hand as the teams are put together shortly before the open team rounds begin so there isnt time to set up the rounds in the computer. 

Sometimes the old fashion way does the job. Local and State tourneys should know that electronics is great but hand sorting still gets the job done when needed.


----------



## me2 (Apr 18, 2010)

*a rising star - Ms. Leek*

http://www.ianseo.net/TourData/2010/58/MEDLST.pdf

Wow, Ms. Leek is just a child and she placed at the Texas Shootout! Without a doubt she is the newest sensational breakout protege to come out of the JDT program! It's wonderful that she is blazing new ground for the program and providing a roadmap for other children in America to follow by keeping up the grades and the shooting.

Congratulations Ms. Leek and her parents on a job well done.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

me2 said:


> http://www.ianseo.net/TourData/2010/58/MEDLST.pdf
> 
> Wow, Ms. Leek is just a child and she placed at the Texas Shootout! Without a doubt she is the newest sensational breakout protege to come out of the JDT program! It's wonderful that she is blazing new ground for the program and providing a roadmap for other children in America to follow by keeping up the grades and the shooting.
> 
> Congratulations Ms. Leek and her parents on a job well done.


There are alot of JOAD stories from high performances Junior and Cadets at USAT events to grass roots efforts...

JOAD X Files
http://www.texasarchery.org/joadnews/archive.htm
The JOAD X Files was a wonderful “independent” resource for JOAD’s, families, instructor, coaches, club leaders and fans. 

In 2005/2006 the JOAD X Files was in need of new contributors as its initial set of contributors “aged out” beyond day to day JOAD involvement. http://www.texasarchery.org/joadnews....htm#article10 

There continues to be a need for X files contributors and a managing editor to be able to provide an independent voice and outlet for the JOAD Community. A lot has changed since 2006. There is a lot of information that needs to shared by today’s JOAD grassroots community

Any takers?

New JOAD Parent: But Bob, I am just a JOAD parent, a new instructor or new club leader, I don’t know anything. 
Bob: That makes you a perfect contributor. You know exactly what information is missing and needs to be shared. Then is a matter of asking for or writing an article about rules, tournament, training, travel, coaching, Cadet/Junior USAT, equipment, NASP, OAS, etc…


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Poor Shooter said:


> I wonder if they will post the team results??


me too :shade:


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

me2 said:


> http://www.ianseo.net/TourData/2010/58/MEDLST.pdf
> 
> Wow, Ms. Leek is just a child and she placed at the Texas Shootout! Without a doubt she is the newest sensational breakout protege to come out of the JDT program! It's wonderful that she is blazing new ground for the program and providing a roadmap for other children in America to follow by keeping up the grades and the shooting.
> 
> Congratulations Ms. Leek and her parents on a job well done.


Miranda thanks you for the kind words. She had a great tournament, considering the wind. I hope she continues to show the same type of improvement she has over the last couple months. As a both a father and a coach, I couldn't be more proud.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

You should be proud.

But I can't help but cringe a little when I see titles like these hung around the necks of our young archers:



> Without a doubt she is the newest sensational breakout protege to come out of the JDT program!


I just hope that everyone will keep in mind that training opportunities like JDT and the RA program are merely *means* to an end and not the end themselves... Sadly, I've seen too many young archers fail to look beyond making one of those teams, and once they did, they really had no larger goals. 

But congrat's to Miranda and all the other JDT kids and RA's that shot well. And congrat's to coach Lee and Krueger for putting together a program that seems to be making some progress. Can't wait to see some world class ladies come out of the program next to join Brady and Jake. Perhaps Miranda will be one of them.

It would have been nice to see more young archers from outside the JDT program attend the event though. At one point, my wife made the comment that it seemed the only junior archers there were the ones on some national team or program. She thought that was odd, but I tried to explain to her why that happens. 

Anyway, sorry to digress...

John.


----------



## Shinigami3 (Oct 7, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> Can't wait to see some world class ladies come out of the program next to join Brady and Jake.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't Kristin Braun win over Jenny Nichols? (I could have sworn I saw her on the podium... )


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Oh, by the way, if anyone is missing their lighters out of their bow cases, the College Station TSA is now enjoying the glow of their combined flames


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Shinigami3 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't Kristin Braun win over Jenny Nichols? (I could have sworn I saw her on the podium... )


I believe Kristin did win. Congrat's to her too. But the fact remains that Jenny has been our only internationally competitive female archer for a long, long time now. And even her scores don't compare favorably at major international events anymore... Too many other female archers from several countries shooting 1350+ these days.

Hopefully we will be able to qualify 3 women for the next Oly. games...

John.


----------



## wlleven (Feb 19, 2005)

*What a great shoot, and what great archers*

We at Doinker would like to thank all that participated at the Doinker Texas Shootout.

Both men and woman recurve and compound shot very well in very tricky windy conditions.

We at Doinker look forward to next year.

Thank you Texas A&M for putting on such a worthy event.


wll


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Huntmaster said:


> Oh, by the way, if anyone is missing their lighters out of their bow cases, the College Station TSA is now enjoying the glow of their combined flames


Typical of the TSA. Some days, I wonder if pocket plunder like that ends up going home with the so called "agents".

Congrats to Miranda, BTW. Tell her that her Arizona Cup photographer/stalker says hi! 

-Steve


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

As someone who attended his first national event here, the part that I enjoyed the most was getting to talk with so many different shooters. From the young shooters to the pro's, everyone was very approachable and quite friendly. A great bunch of folks!!!

This was really a class event and run very well. As much as I hated that wind(so did my destroyed EZ-Up's!), I can definitely see going back next year!

Scott


----------

